# Pcanywhere across router



## fgm (Apr 12, 2007)

My pcanywhere host is configured to tcp-ip. i have a router and the software no-ip duc. 
but the pcanywhere host only show one tcp-ip address, that from the address card. what can i do to have it show the no-ip address also in order to access remotely over the internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I presume the PCANYWHERE machine is somewhere else on the Internet? If you're trying to test it on the local LAN, you can't see the public IP address from that side of the router.


----------



## fgm (Apr 12, 2007)

in my experience with this kind of configuration it has to appear the no-ip address also in the wait for connection box, but i dont know how to do that


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Have you forwarded the ports used by PCANYWHERE to the local IP address of the computer. Instructions for this an be found on PortFoward (hopefully) :smile:


----------

